# What's the limit during the year?



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Ya'll slayed them. I am sure it is obvious to some where you were fishing with the land marks but I have never been there.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Bump this video!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Fished there a ton. Nice work.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

I have no idea where thats at.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 14, 2015)

Hell of a catch there and nice video. Took me a while but found the spot probably never going to fish there but I think I know where its at.

Photofish watch the video about how he works the lures.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

is there an old abanoded RV park there, and are those cement groins east/west.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Always internet potlickers trying to solve the mystery.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice video but let Noe fish some jk lol.
Love all your videos good work.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Love catching flatties!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Looks like a popular spot in trinity bay to me.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 14, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Always internet potlickers trying to solve the mystery.


Or just newbies that have never wade fished before looking for a starting point.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

mumbles said:


> Or just newbies that have never wade fished before looking for a starting point.


Yup, that certainly isn't a "secret spot". It's probably the most popular fishing spot known in all of Trinity Bay. The spot doesn't allow you to catch fish, it's timing, tide and technique that matters more than "the spot".


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

That's a long walk for some flounder! Good goin dude.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> Ya'll slayed them. I am sure it is obvious to some where you were fishing with the land marks but I have never been there.


I see what ya did there  slick...


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

LONG walk, have made it myself a few times. Hit or miss for me as I recall and no place to buy live bait really.

This guy posts up some good golf course bass fishing. I miss those days, used to do it at night all the time and catch tons of fish. Got caught a few times, they always thought we were out there for golf balls.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

mumbles said:


> Or just newbies that have never wade fished before looking for a starting point.


We were all there at some point, believe me. 
Start by getting on the water as much as possible and not thinking fish will come to you. Some days they will but you are better off moving around and finding feeding fish. They are in every bay system feeding somewhere at any given time, you just have to find them. That is the fun part!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2015)

I see vehicles parked right next to the place, presuming I found the right spot?

Is it prohibited to drive to the location? If so, I wonder where one might park in order to begin the walk, not that this old man is contemplating such an absurd endeavor :walkingsm

Someone would find me dead about a quarter of the way there, from what I can tell.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

Then that spot I was thinking of is NOT it, I did notice the cement groins had openings and these I was thinking of do not. Good Catching.


----------



## rgman55 (Aug 13, 2015)

Maybe he had permission to use the private road. I have made the long walk from you know where to get there and I can't see myself doing that again. Beside you now have to cross some private piers that were not there when I did it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2015)

rgman55 said:


> Maybe he had permission to use the private road. I have made the long walk from you know where to get there and I can't see myself doing that again. Beside you now have to cross some private piers that were not there when I did it.


Well, I live in Austin so I'm not driving 4-hours to walk for 2, to go fishing 

But those sure are some nice flatties!


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

omg just say it already, its the HL&P spillway on trinity bay, you can walk there from mcullough park lol, there I did it....


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you everyone for watching.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

awally said:


> omg just say it already, its the HL&P spillway on trinity bay, you can walk there from mcullough park lol, there I did it....


May as well forget fishing with any of us on here. That was a tool move.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2015)

BrianScott said:


> Thank you everyone for watching.


Good fishin', Brian!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

And yall wonder why people white out backgrounds in fish pictures or just stopped posting reports all together. I wouldn't post my location in a report if it were from the cleaning table at the Fishing Center in POC. Potlickers are thick around here.
Nice video.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice video and divulgence Brian. It looks like a great location, and the truth is I "discovered" it on google earth before the jig was up. But I will not be crashing your party for various reasons. Just wanted to say nice job , thanks.


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

Great Video Buddy i went Sunday for a few at that location a bit too windy we hammered the specks around the corner from there all schoolies.Not too many keepers though SMH.But fun catching them working the birds nonstop action


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

It's all good. People might be good with Google. Doesn't mean they're good at fishing. LOL tight lines everyone.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

This whole "potlicker" thing is absurd and childish. I'm quite certain that IF i were to figure out where he's fishing, I could not catch as much as the OP. Experienced fisherman should be honored to have beginners looking up to them for advice and knowledge, rather than labeling them "potlickers".


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

The Spillway is the most well known location in Trinity Bay. People that don't know anything else about the bay can find the spillway as easy as finding their own arse. It's like posting a video of yourself catching fish at the Galveston jettys....really ?, maybe nobody knows where that's at either. Brian didn't give away any secret location by posting the video. Nor did anyone else by saying the name of the place.

By the way, nice video Brian. You guys a had a great day for sure.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah,
HL&P spillway has been there since who knows when. My fishing buddies and I went there last year and we killed the trouts and flounders. Who needs to buy live baits? All you need is just a cast net and you can get all the baits for a day.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Trinity Bay???????? I think some here are full of pooooop are sumpin, evidently you don't need to block out the background, your a few miles OFF, nice job on the video...I've caught lots of trout in my lights off the dock in the background.....Trinity Bay>>>yep thats where it is....


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

PhotoFish said:


> This whole "potlicker" thing is absurd and childish. I'm quite certain that IF i were to figure out where he's fishing, I could not catch as much as the OP. Experienced fisherman should be honored to have beginners looking up to them for advice and knowledge, rather than labeling them "potlickers".


This is dead on. There are even bigger jackasses on the water that do know what they're doing. Then there are those little jackasses that go on a guide trip or two and all of a sudden they know everything down to the jig head you have to use.

Comical at best. Tell you what, next time I go and bust them up I will post exact coordinates. It won't matter


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Cod Wallupper said:


> This is dead on. There are even bigger jackasses on the water that do know what they're doing. Then there are those little jackasses that go on a guide trip or two and all of a sudden they know everything down to the jig head you have to use.
> 
> Comical at best. Tell you what, next time I go and bust them up I will post exact coordinates. It won't matter


True that let's go now my boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Cod Wallupper said:


> This is dead on. There are even bigger jackasses on the water that do know what they're doing. Then there are those little jackasses that go on a guide trip or two and all of a sudden they know everything down to the jig head you have to use.
> 
> Comical at best. Tell you what, next time I go and bust them up I will post exact coordinates. It won't matter


You are a troll with a burn handle and most of us know it. 21 years old and you "bust up" fish and talk about guys on here like you have been here all along. 
I still think your mullet themed avatards are comical because you think it offends me in some way. My hair is not even long. Troll away and stop acting like you are an innocent college aged kid and come clean and keep sharing your coordinates and see where it gets you bro. Ignorance is a plague.


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You are a troll with a burn handle and most of us know it. 21 years old and you "bust up" fish and talk about guys on here like you have been here all along.
> I still think your mullet themed avatards are comical because you think it offends me in some way. My hair is not even long. Troll away and stop acting like you are an innocent college aged kid and come clean and keep sharing your coordinates and see where it gets you bro. Ignorance is a plague.


Are you really that narcissistic to think anything I've written pertains to you? Man, if I've said something that hit home I'm truly sorry, but I can assure you it's purely coincidental if I did. Geez


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2015)

I just like reading the threads to learn what I can so that when I have the time I might could improve my chances of catching something nice for the dinner table.

So far I have figured out that Surfside Beach Jetty and SWP seem to be the kinds of places I should be fishing.

I never go fishing to "limit out" -- I go to have fun catching a few nice fish for dinner. I've always preferred fresh fish over frozen, so maxing out the freezer isn't a priority.

Nevertheless, even if I did discover someone's secret fishing spot, I wouldn't tell anyone because it isn't my place to. I would leave it up to the person to decide if they want to reveal a particular location. It seems like common decency to me.


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

it doesn't matter if you know where the x is, you still gotta be smart enough to catch em and not drive the boat up in them and spook them or whatever, too many people think there is a magic "spot"


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *awally*  
_omg just say it already, its the HL&P spillway on trinity bay, you can walk there from mcullough park lol, there I did it...._
May as well forget fishing with any of us on here. That was a tool


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *awally*  
_omg just say it already, its the HL&P spillway on trinity bay, you can walk there from mcullough park lol, there I did it...._
May as well forget fishing with any of us on here. That was a tool move

geez it aint like it plain as day obvious anyway, still don't matter, you have to be able to catch them, aint many secrets anymore anyway, hell if you wanna know that bad anyone can cruise the bay on any sat and see where the guides are fishing, it aint rocket science to figure out the "spots"


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Nobody ever answered Brian's question. The limit is 5 fish except from Nov. 1 thru December 14th where it is 2


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

nice work brian! yal killed em


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Nobody ever answered Brian's question. The limit is 5 fish except from Nov. 1 thru December 14th where it is 2


Funny, I thought it was rhetorical or sarcasm. 
Like in Forest Gump "you call this a storm!"....Maybe not.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Flounder Face said:


> Funny, I thought it was rhetorical or sarcasm. Maybe not.


Maybe I was, or is it a riddle :question:


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Maybe I was, or is it a riddle :question:


The possibilities are endless, it seems.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

1690 flounder in one year ..thats the limit. 

320 days / 5 a day = 1600

45 days / 2 a day = 90


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

robolivar said:


> 1690 flounder in one year ..thats the limit.
> 
> 320 days / 5 a day = 1600
> 
> 45 days / 2 a day = 90


1693 Flounder in 1 year ..that's the limit.

321 days / 5 a day = 1605

44 days / 2 a day = 88

There are 30 days in November and 14 days in December where the limit is 2. With 365 days in a year, that leaves 321 days for a limit of 5. :brew2:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

HL&P is a secret in TB? The one spot that anybody that has ever fished TB knows is HL&P. What dikish behavior to bash someone for talking about it. If you don't want to fish with others around, the last place you would go would be HL&P. Here is another secret spot, Seawolf park during the flounder run. Ut oh just ruined it for sure. Please find something worthwhile to be pizzzed about


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Is Seawolf Park the one in LA Porte?


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> 1693 Flounder in 1 year ..that's the limit.
> 
> 321 days / 5 a day = 1605
> 
> ...


oh yea
good catch....i dont know why i thought there were 31 days in Nov. im 32 years old and it hasnt changed ..haha


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

robolivar said:


> oh yea
> good catch....i dont know why i thought there were 31 days in Nov. im 32 years old and it hasnt changed ..haha


That is OK, Zeitgeist has a self imposed limit of 7 flounder a year, or so it seems.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

PhotoFish said:


> This whole "potlicker" thing is absurd and childish. I'm quite certain that IF i were to figure out where he's fishing, I could not catch as much as the OP. Experienced fisherman should be honored to have beginners looking up to them for advice and knowledge, rather than labeling them "potlickers".


Agreed. Well said, outdoorsmen and women should stick together and help out the newbies who in many cases (young) are the future of the sport.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Quick Karl said:


> I just like reading the threads to learn what I can so that when I have the time I might could improve my chances of catching something nice for the dinner table.
> 
> So far I have figured out that Surfside Beach Jetty and SWP seem to be the kinds of places I should be fishing.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you say. But I would like to make a point: someone's secret spot is actually no ones secret spot. The bays belong to ALL citizen's. (at least so far....until the Feds try to take them away)....We all as outdoorsmen (and women) should stick together. This applies to all outdoor pursuits; be it fishing, hunting, kayaking, camping, hiking,trapping and anything outdoors. If we don't stick together then we give the Libtards leverage to take our outdoor heritage away.


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

awally said:


> it doesn't matter if you know where the x is, you still gotta be smart enough to catch em and not drive the boat up in them and spook them or whatever, too many people think there is a magic "spot"


Exactly...


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

There are magic spots. And I intend to keep them that way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2015)

mertz09 said:


> I agree with everything you say. But I would like to make a point: someone's secret spot is actually no ones secret spot. The bays belong to ALL citizen's. (at least so far....until the Feds try to take them away)....We all as outdoorsmen (and women) should stick together. This applies to all outdoor pursuits; be it fishing, hunting, kayaking, camping, hiking,trapping and anything outdoors. If we don't stick together then we give the Libtards leverage to take our outdoor heritage away.


Agreed - What I meant to say is that I would not take it upon myself to reveal a location that someone else may be alluding to if I believed they didn't want to.

I have never failed to share any fishing knowledge I might have with folks whom I believe will respect a resource appropriately and not fish a place out just because they can, or ruin the fishing experience of others who may have gotten to a spot ahead of them.

Common courtesy is what is missing all too often today.


----------



## DLang_TexasSlam (Jun 30, 2015)

Darn good work on those slabs! i watch most of the videos and follow on instagram, youtube and fishing crew. Every single video is worth watching, great man to learn techniques from.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

*Nice catch!*

Great video! Some folks crack me up!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Some of you guys (I'm assuming) bicker like little school girls...Jus Sayin.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> HL&P is a secret in TB? The one spot that anybody that has ever fished TB knows is HL&P. What dikish behavior to bash someone for talking about it. If you don't want to fish with others around, the last place you would go would be HL&P. Here is another secret spot, Seawolf park during the flounder run. Ut oh just ruined it for sure. Please find something worthwhile to be pizzzed about


tell that to smack


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

speaking of McCollum park... anyone able to launch kayak there recently?


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Decided to take a day off and check this spot today. Results: 9am - 3pm, 10+ boats, 6 bank anglers, 4 wading anglers, 2 tiny flounders caught between all of us. Thanks, Brian! 

(only live bait produced bites from sandtrout/small specks, I was using artis and got zero bites)


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Lexy1 said:


> Yeah,
> HL&P spillway has been there since who knows when. My fishing buddies and I went there last year and we killed the trouts and flounders. Who needs to buy live baits? All you need is just a cast net and you can get all the baits for a day.


Who buys bait these days???


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Crusader said:


> Decided to take a day off and check this spot today. Results: 9am - 3pm, 10+ boats, 6 bank anglers, 4 wading anglers, 2 tiny flounders caught between all of us. Thanks, Brian!
> 
> (only live bait produced bites from sandtrout/small specks, I was using artis and got zero bites)


BLAHAHAHAHA

Honestly, would you have gone had you not seen my video?

Can't blame everyone else for want to catch fish.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

robolivar said:


> nice work brian! yal killed em


Thanks


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Zeitgeist said:


> Maybe I was, or is it a riddle :question:


Just title my post with a dumb question, so all the smart people will check out my video. LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2015)

BrianScott said:


> BLAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Honestly, would you have gone had you not seen my video?
> 
> Can't blame everyone else for want to catch fish.


It is obvious from all of your vids that you do know the right times to be at your fishing spots -- either you have some old guy's fishing diary or you know what you're doin'.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Quick Karl said:


> It is obvious from all of your vids that you do know the right times to be at your fishing spots -- either you have some old guy's fishing diary or you know what you're doin'.


Thanks, no diary... My father is a GREAT fisherman. I'm just trying to be more like him. I know what to look for, and when to use what. If that makes sense. ha LOTS of time on the water can make you a better fisherman. I make my videos to show people, what I do, and how I do it. NOT to show people where I'm fishing. Fish constantly move in and out with the tide. Just because I killed it one day, doesn't mean anyone can go and kill it the next. People want to catch fish, they need to be on the water. Fish are everywhere not just the spillway. Learning what to look for is what should really be studied. Not spots you see someone fishing.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

BrianScott said:


> BLAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Honestly, would you have gone had you not seen my video?
> 
> Can't blame everyone else for want to catch fish.


True, I was sitting in the office and thinking "I'd rather be fishing". And your video was last drop that caused me to take a day off. I didn't catch sh.t, but if I cared for catching -- I'd be using live bait. Still had great time. It is seriously awesome outside right now.

Next time I'd be checking my honey holes though...  I was so excited about possibility of catching them while they stage before the run -- really wanted to check that spot, I haven't fished it for a while.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

BrianScott said:


> Thanks, no diary... My father is a GREAT fisherman. I'm just trying to be more like him. I know what to look for, and when to use what. If that makes sense. ha LOTS of time on the water can make you a better fisherman. I make my videos to show people, what I do, and how I do it. NOT to show people where I'm fishing. Fish constantly move in and out with the tide. Just because I killed it one day, doesn't mean anyone can go and kill it the next. People want to catch fish, they need to be on the water. Fish are everywhere not just the spillway. Learning what to look for is what should really be studied. Not spots you see someone fishing.


Karl, let me translate it for you: you fish a lot, videos from bad days go to trash bin, videos from good days -- go to 2cool. Fish moves in and out and until you spent a lot of time fishing one spot, you are unlikely to predict when fishing in given spot is good (unless you get some inside info from your father or someone else). 

On my trips when I hit new places (and I do it often) if fishing does not go well -- I grind it out (cover water/etc). It is quite uncommon for me to spend 14 hours on water (from sunrise to sunset) or more (if night fishing was involved). And even then I get skunked from time to time.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Crusader said:


> Karl, let me translate it for you: you fish a lot, videos from bad days go to trash bin, videos from good days -- go to 2cool. Fish moves in and out and until you spent a lot of time fishing one spot, you are unlikely to predict when fishing in given spot is good (unless you get some inside info from your father or someone else).
> 
> On my trips when I hit new places (and I do it often) if fishing does not go well -- I grind it out (cover water/etc). It is quite uncommon for me to spend 14 hours on water (from sunrise to sunset) or more (if night fishing was involved). And even then I get skunked from time to time.


Actually, I went three time that week and killed it all three times. I stopped asking my father for advice many years ago, and the trash bin is full of videos in between hook ups. I only like to fish from 6-11am. If the fish are biting then I'll stay to 1-2pm. I haven't fished that spot a lot... Just went those three day, and won't go back for a long time. Due to the large following I have on YouTube. Eventually I go back, and kill it again. You won't know about it until I post on 2cool.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't post on a thread that is over 4 to 5 pages long.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2015)

BrianScott said:


> Actually, I went three time that week and killed it all three times. I stopped asking my father for advice many years ago, and the trash bin is full of videos in between hook ups. I only like to fish from 6-11am. If the fish are biting then I'll stay to 1-2pm. I haven't fished that spot a lot... Just went those three day, and won't go back for a long time. Due to the large following I have on YouTube. Eventually I go back, and kill it again. You won't know about it until I post on 2cool.


:rotfl:


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

BrianScott said:


> Just went those three day, and won't go back for a long time. Due to the large following I have on YouTube.


Yep, I saw your following yesterday... I understand :rotfl:


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Crusader said:


> Yep, I saw your following yesterday... I understand :rotfl:


LOL sorry about that...


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

BrianScott said:


> LOL sorry about that...


No probs, I knew the risks  I am glad you don't know some of my spots (or don't post videos about fishing them)


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*When I do*

It's behind the wall


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Crusader said:


> No probs, I knew the risks  I am glad you don't know some of my spots (or don't post videos about fishing them)


I don't like fishing for big uglies. :rotfl:


----------



## swimmingpoolbob (Dec 15, 2012)

*Secret spots*

The reason I read these forums is to improve my fishing ability whether by learning a technique or a location. I am gathering a sense that some are here to show off and one up others. If this is not you then this is not meant for you but if it is thanks for nothing.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

swimmingpoolbob said:


> The reason I read these forums is to improve my fishing ability whether by learning a technique or a location. I am gathering a sense that some are here to show off and one up others. If this is not you then this is not meant for you but if it is thanks for nothing.


I just use this forum to get my videos views. Hey, thanks for commenting though. Let's keep this thread rolling.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

BrianScott said:


> I don't like fishing for big uglies. :rotfl:


Whats a big ugly?


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*I call*



PhotoFish said:


> Whats a big ugly?


 a big ugly is a black drum...sheepshead are a big ugly also . What I consider.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

waterwolf said:


> a big ugly is a black drum...sheepshead are a big ugly also . What I consider.


I thought sheepshead are good to eat, but hard to clean. And black drum is supposed to be good in the smaller size aren't they?

(not that I've ever caught either)


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

PhotoFish said:


> I thought sheepshead are good to eat, but hard to clean. And black drum is supposed to be good in the smaller size aren't they?
> 
> (not that I've ever caught either)


You are correct. Shrimp by rock can help you.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

> Whats a big ugly?
> a big ugly is a black drum...sheepshead are a big ugly also . What I consider.


I also consider them to be convicts, with their black and white stripes.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

BrianScott said:


> I don't like fishing for big uglies. :rotfl:


Huh... Yeah, that picture is old... How about this one? ;-)

Btw, checked today one of my honey holes. I had to work for it real hard, but got 12 flounders (6 keepers) and 20" trout (another one, probably bigger) frayed and broke leader and got away. 

P.S. So, yeah... AS others already said -- apparently flounder run has started. It is definitely not in full force, but first males already start trickling in.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Crusader said:


> Huh... Yeah, that picture is old... How about this one? ;-)
> 
> Btw, checked today one of my honey holes. I had to work for it real hard, but got 12 flounders (6 keepers) and 20" trout (another one, probably bigger) frayed and broke leader and got away.
> 
> P.S. So, yeah... AS others already said -- apparently flounder run has started. It is definitely not in full force, but first males already start trickling in.


Yeah, yeah, yeah... Nice tuna! How much did you pay for that? I catch flounder all year. I only post about it around this time. You see what happened with my spillway video. 6 keepers, NICE! I think I caught 8 the day before this. Released three of course because they were on the shorter side of 16". I also caught a few reds, handfull trout, and a few sheepshead. I not really big into ******* contest, so you win BIG GUY! P.S. Flounder run all year around for me, I just don't show people. Hell, I have a few spot to catch flounder in December and January. Close to 16 THOUSAND people wait and watch my videos trying to see the next new hot spot. You really think I post all my spot when I fish. LOL


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

BrianScott said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah... Nice tuna! How much did you pay for that?


2 days of my time + ~$500. See here

Normal 30-hours trip is $300 + tips to deckhands + some cash for hamburgers/drinks. Boils down to $400.



> I catch flounder all year. I only post about it around this time. You see what happened with my spillway video. 6 keepers, NICE! I think I caught 8 the day before this. Released three of course because they were on the shorter side of 16". I also caught a few reds, handfull trout, and a few sheepshead. I not really big into ******* contest, so you win BIG GUY!


Yes!!!! I waited for this my whole life! 



> P.S. Flounder run all year around for me, I just don't show people. Hell, I have a few spot to catch flounder in December and January. Close to 16 THOUSAND people wait and watch my videos trying to see the next new hot spot. You really think I post all my spot when I fish. LOL


Of course, not 

No, I don't catch them very often outside of flounder run. Somehow I end up chasing reds most of the time when I am in saltwater.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Crusader said:


> 2 days of my time + ~$500. See here
> 
> Normal 30-hours trip is $300 + tips to deckhands + some cash for hamburgers/drinks. Boils down to $400.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for watching.


----------

